# Оцените Royal Standart



## trader27 (23 Фев 2010)

Доброго времени суток.
Всех с праздником Советской Армии и Днем Защитника Отечества!
Прошу помощи в ориентировочной оценке стоимости б/у инструмента

Weltmeister Royal Standart Montana

Количество клавиш мелодии: 41 кнопок аккомпанемента: 120 Количество хоров (голосов): 4 o Количество регистров мелодии: 11 o Количество регистров баса и аккомпанементов: 4 o Диапазон: f - a' o Цвет: перламутр/бордо
Состояние отличное. + Кофр и ремни

При самостоятельном поиске в интернете встречал похожие модели но они были с простой прямоугольной решеткой, а у моего она очень красивая, по всей видимости он концертный...

Заранее благодарю всех кто хотя-бы дочитал.















Ну вот 
25 просмотров и ни одного ответа...


----------



## scottishbox (23 Фев 2010)

Тысяч 15-20, в зависимости от состояния и года выпуска. Внешний вид решетки ничего не решает.


----------



## acco (23 Фев 2010)

За озвученные 15-20, например "ООО Сибирский Баян" продаёт такие старые инструменты с ремонтом (замена мастики, компрессия, регулировка, подстройка) и гарантией.

Попробуйте в газете подать объявление. 
Может кто купит за подобную цену.


----------



## scottishbox (23 Фев 2010)

Ну, в общем, да, еще зависит от того, где продавать :bye:


----------



## trader27 (24 Фев 2010)

гв примерно 75
состояние- отличное

ОГРОМНОЕ Спасибо вам !


----------



## nure-ll (24 Фев 2010)

15 тыс. А то и 12. Я с ломаной декой за 15 купила в этом году, тоже Рояль, но Selecta


----------

